# the day has finally come



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hey guys..
i recently got my 135 gallon tank








it's awesome and sitting on my home made stand i also recently finished.
currently it's cycling with some cichlids. here are some pics..


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

nice.. which species of piranha your gonna occupy it with?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

whered you get it?


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

red bellies


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> whered you get it?
> [snapback]1031776[/snapback]​


from discount tropical fish. im telling you they got the best deals. i posted in store locator


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats!!







looks like it is going to be a great new home to some rbp's!!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

what size is the tanks below?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

tank below is a 20 gallon. fits perfectly between the posts (30" long)


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

looks good, would go with a little more sand though. some of the bottom of the tank can be seen. 
will look bloody good when a few RBPs are swimming around!!!


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

tweekie said:


> looks good, would go with a little more sand though. some of the bottom of the tank can be seen.
> will look bloody good when a few RBPs are swimming around!!!
> [snapback]1031873[/snapback]​


yeah im getting more sand. still havent put in all the decor. just that piece of driftwood.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

quixoticboi said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > whered you get it?
> ...


you better not have taken the one i was gona buy haha














i hope they still have one i gotta call and make sure now i was gona head out today


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Great tank


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> quixoticboi said:
> 
> 
> > WorldBelow07 said:
> ...


the one that was there has a crack on the front right. it's small but you never know. i dont want you to get a tank that might bust. it was a good thing i noticed it. and they can order one for you. mine came within 2 days.








DON'T BUY THE ONE IN THE STORE. look on the lower front right. you'll see it.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice tank


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

cant wait to see when the reds are in there


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

phil me in said:


> cant wait to see when the reds are in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getting em tonight! im so excited.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I wish i could have a tank that big.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

whats the dimensions?


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

72.5*18.5*24

I HAVE RECEIVED THE RBP'S.
they're about 1.5-2" and swimming around with joy! i'll post some pics in a few


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

pics of my reds


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice little reds


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thats real cool, 10 little monsters to be..make sure you feed them 3 times a day. They are real canibals at juvie state. good luck


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

killerbee said:


> thats real cool, 10 little monsters to be..*make sure you feed them 3 times a day*. They are real canibals at juvie state. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i just fed them! they love shrimp!!!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

it looks awesome man







they are gonna grow pretty darn fast it that tank


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking tank


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice tank and congrats!

i have a 130 that im waiting to cycle so i can throw my reds in there

cant wait!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Should be nice once you get it stocked up


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Should be nice once you get it stocked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's stocked up with 9 rbps that are 2"... i had 10 and one died the very next day.. it got sucked into my powerhead. was a sad moment!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice lookin tank and cute lil rbp's!!









their growth should be pretty good in that tank provided they have a varied diet that's high in protien & a powerhead to create a current for them to swim in...which u said you already have.

congrats on the new fish...I'm sure they are loving all the swimming space they have in that tank. I like seeing people that create the closest resemblance to the piranha's natural environment in the wild that they can...especially providing all that room for them to freely swim around as they please. I'm sure without a doubt that they love it. I give u props, man. from what i can tell u are a considerate and responsible fish keeper









keep up the good work, buddy!


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks jesse! yea i do what i can for my fish.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice setup


----------

